# The Empire/Flamingos, MK Leisure Plaza, Milton Keynes - Aug 2013



## Landie_Man (Sep 9, 2013)

I heard about this place on The Grapevine, namingly through Northern_Ninja. The Milton Keynes Leisure Plaza was built in 1990 and housed a Bowling Alley (Megabowl), an Ice Rink (Planet Ice, formally Bladerunner), an Argos and a Homebase store and a Nightclub (The Empire, formally Flamingos). 

The nightclub closed in 2004 and has set ever since. The Bowling Alley and Ice Rink closed this summer for re-development. It appears the ice rink is being left, but everything else here is being demolished. The Leisure Plaza has been through a lot of changes in the last 23 years but has slowly diminished and development is necessary.

The Nightclub here appeared to have several themed bars and also a café. Expiry dates of 2004 on a box of crisps gave ideas of closure time. For a derpy place, its actually quite picturesque! 

I could not find a way into any of the other buildings sadly. I wish I could have done the ice rink, but you never know! 

I solo'd this one, and the building made some un-nerving noises in the torrential rain! 



































































More At:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/sets/72157635431085507/


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 9, 2013)

Nice looks like a Camelot V2 , thanks for sharing


----------



## alex76 (Sep 10, 2013)

nice shots mate i remember having a night out here back in 2004 mad to see it now


----------



## whitelaw (Sep 11, 2013)

Hire skates! YEURCH! How on earth people can use them and think they know what ice skating is like amazes me. Those type, the plastic boot, give little or no support where it is needed. I suppose they are ok for wobbling round the rink

Skating aside - nice little find, this. I hope you can do the rink before they either redevelop it or flatten it. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tizzme (Sep 29, 2013)

I love the "No asses or bottles on the dance floor" sign !! Great photos mate


----------



## Quattre (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow, some leisure, indeed!


----------

